# Brandungskiepe-woher???



## Dorschtroll (28. Oktober 2004)

Habt ihr vielleicht ein Tips wo man günstig an eine Branungskiepe rankommt?
Oder gibt es da andere gute Alternativen? Bislang war alles was ich hatte entweder zu klein oder ist kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Meinst du jetzt eine voll Aluminium Sitzkiepe oder so eine große Kunststoffbox ebenfalls zum sitzen wie es sie von Daiwa, Zebco usw. gibt?


----------



## Dorschtroll (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Eher so was in der Richtung Daiwa und co.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Diese Daiwa Kisten hat ein Händler hier in Schwerin stehen. Soll ich mal fragen was son Teil kostet?


----------



## peter II (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

ich nehm einen alten Bundeswehrrucksack und habe mir einen rechteckigen Plastikeimer besorgt der da genau rein passt. Zum Sitzen bietet sich ne Art Karpenliege etc an; dran denken das du immer oder meistens nach oben guckst! #6


----------



## haukep (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Ich würde mal im Megaangelcenter Martins in Hamburg fragen, die haben da sehr gute Sachen 

Mfg
Hauke


----------



## Agalatze (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

also ich habe eine box von shakespere (keine ahnung wie man das jetzt richtig schreibt) und die ist weltklasse ! die verschlüsse sind top und der trageriemen auch. und es ist vom platz her gr´ößer als die von daiwa usw....
nehme diese box auch für diverse andere angelarten. habe kleine boxen die ich individuell rein oder rausnehmen kann.
 wirklich top


----------



## Steven (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Moin Jungs!

Also ich würde auch auf jeden Fall mal zum Angelcenter Martins fahren!

Ich habe mir dort die schwarze Kiepe von Daiwa gekauft und muss sagen:

Die ist echt super! #6 Du hast ordentlich Platz für großes Zubehör und 2 Einsätze für Kleinkram! Leider ist sie nicht ganz billig...#d 

Kostet so um 120 Euro, glaube ich...#d #d #c

MfG

Steven


----------



## Pete (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

der preis ist einfach nur bööööse für so eine kiste....hatte auch schon mal mit geliebäugelt, aber unterm strich machts ne große baumarktbox auch...


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

e-Bay hat die von Zebco!!!! GÜNSTIG


----------



## IjmTex (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Ich kann auch nur die große Shakespeare-Kiste empfehlen. Kostet so um die 60 Euronen, allerdings in Holland. Wie der Preis hier in Deutschland ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Es gibt für diese Kiste nicht nur einen Trageriehmen sondern auch eine Tragegestell, so daß man die Kiste auf dem Rücken wie einen Rucksack tragen kann. Zusätzlich dient das Gestell (ist gepolstert) als Rückenlehne, wenn man sich auf Kiste setzt. Das Gestell ist aber leider genau so teuer wie die Kiste selber.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Tino (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Hallo Dorschtroll

Die Brandungskiste von Daiwa ist aus Plastik und schön gross,
*aber 150 €* |gr: ;+ |gr: ;+  *HALLO???*

Wer gibt denn für ne Plastikkiste so viel Geld aus. 
Ich denke da gibt es weit aus günstigere Alternativen aus dem Baumarkt.
( Werkzeugkoffer oder diese Aluminiumkisten )


Bis dann


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Also die Shakespeare-Sitzkisten kosten in UK zwischen 20 und 30 Pfund (=30-45€), je nachdem, ob man die "Kleine" oder die Große haben will. Problem sind natürlich die Transportkosten. Aber wenn mal einer hinkommt...

Ich hätte gerne eine kleine in blau.

In D gibts die Teile soweit ich weiss gar nicht, und in NL meist auch nur die großen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Katze_01 (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Moin 


ich hab mir im Baumarkt ne große Gerätekiste geholt, die hatt sogar Räder 

( Bringt im Sand zwar überhaupt nichts aber es gibt bis zum Sand ja auch andere Wege)

Da passen genau die im Markt angebotenen Kleinteilkisten rein.

Theoretisch gesehen 8 von den kleinen und lang genug fürne Messlatte ist das Teil auch.

Katze


----------



## Jempi (2. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Die Kisten bekommt man in Belgien in einigen Geschäften für
die große blaue bekommt man auch noch einen zweiten Deckel
mit Schubladen und einem flachen Fach.
Auch in der Niederlande findet man Sie in einigen Geschäfte in Seeland 
der Preis liegt ab 40€


----------



## Klaus S. (7. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Hallo,
ich habe mir gerade die Shakespeare-Kiepe für 35 € (gebraucht) bei ebay ersteigert. Die Kiepen bekommt man wohl in ganz Deutschland nicht mehr (habe ca. 50 Händler angeschrieben). Die Daiwa Kiepe kostet bei Angelcenter Martins 119,-€ plus Versand. Ich habe sie am 30.10. per e-Mail bestellen wollen aber bis heute keine Antwort erhalten *grrr*. Nun hab ich ja eine *freu* und die ist noch größer als die Daiwa-Kiepe. 
Am besten man schaut immer mal wieder bei eBay vorbei und versucht dort eine Kiepe zu finden, dort ist die Auswahl meist größer als bei den Onlineshops.

Viel Glück beim steigern.....


----------



## Agalatze (7. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

das wundert mich aber dass du keine antwort bekommen hast.
die sind sehr zuverlässig !
dort habe ich meine kiste von shakespeare gekauft


----------



## Klaus S. (8. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Hi,
die Shakespeare-Kisten können sie bei Angelcenter-Martins auch nicht mehr liefern. Ich hatte mit Holger F. telefoniert und er sagte mir das ich die Daiwa-Kiste per Fax oder eMail bestellen sollte was ich auch tat, ich bekam aber leider keine Antwort. Daraufhin hab ich mich bei eBay umgesehen und die Shakespeare-Kiste entdeckt welche ich auch gleich ersteigert habe. Vielleicht ist meine Mail ja auch irgendwie gelöscht worden da die Jungs vom Angelcenter ziehmlich im Streß waren (da war irgendein Zelt aufgebaut wegen einen Jubiläum oder so).
Ansonsten kann ich auch nur GUTES von den Angelcenter berichten und sagen das es alles nette Leute dort sind #6 #6 #6 . 
mfg 
Klaus


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Hab gerade diese Kiste entdeckt:
http://www.monstertackle24.de/monstertackle/product_info.php?cPath=81&products_id=1214&osCsid=61f05d4e9b952ff045b3e1e5ff8b87de 
Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen auch ein ganz Brauchbarer Ersatz.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

@ Geraetefetischist 

Koennte Dir eine Shakespearekiste schicken. Kostenpunkt ca. 30 Pfund entspricht etwa 45 Euro(ohne Einsaetze), dazu kommen dann aber ca. 20 Pfund bzw 30 Euro Versand. Da sehe ich das Problem. Farbauswahl hast dann in gruen, rot, gelb, hellblau oder schwarz.


----------



## haukep (23. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Gott was schleppt Ihr denn alles mit an die Küste....

Ich habe ein Brandungsfutteral von Cormoran-Seacor und da sind zwei riesige Fächer drinne, eines nutze ich für Tackle, anderes für die Rollen - bestens.

Außer meinem Eimer und evtl. einem Stuhl habe ich also nix bei und kann bequem auch ein oder zwei Kilometer laufen....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

@ Bellybootangler
Danke für das Angebot, aber das (75€) wird mir echt zu Teuer für eine Popelige Plastekiste.

Wenn ich das Nächste mal in UK bin werd ich mir wohl eine mitbringen. Also Vorr. 2006  :c 

Aber in Rot und Gelb gibts die auch inzwischen? Interessant, Gelb würd gut zu meinem Auto passen  :g 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Dorschtroll (24. November 2004)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Hallo Geraetefetischist! 
Super Tip! Genau was ich suche - besten Dank!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Falls noch wer so was sucht, bei Ebay shehen häufiger mal diese:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7157255492&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT 
(auch im Shop für 15€) Hab mir mal probeweise eine bestellt. Testurteil folgt irgendwann mal, oder hat da schon wer erfahrung mit?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Tino (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Hallo alle Mann

Habe mir jetzt auch eine Brandungskiepe auf meine Brandungskarre montiert.

Habe im Wal-Mart eine große Plastikkiste ( 70-80l Raumvol.) für ganze *12,97€!!!*
gekauft.
In die passt alles rein was ich brauche und billiger gehts kaum noch.


----------



## Bratfisch (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Hallo Geraetefetischist,

das Teil von Ebay scheint baugleich mit meiner Zebco Kiste zu sein. 
Hab sie seit ca. 4 Monaten und die Kunststoffscharniere sowie der Verschluß sind schon gebrochen.#q

Hab dafür leider 29 Euro hingelegt und werde sie wohl mit Metallteilen reparieren.

Den Kauf würd ich mir überlegen.;+

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Micky (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Sieht mir auch sehr nach der ZEBCO-BOX aus. Mein Kumpel hat die Kiste vor gut nem 3/4 Jahr gekauft, NULL PROBLEME damit. Hab eben mal auf den SOFORT-KAUF-KNOPF gedrückt :q


----------



## sunny (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Booh eyyy, ich bin doch immer wieder erstaunt.

Wozu braucht man beim Brandungsangeln denn so'ne Kiepe bzw. riesen Kiste ;+ ? Wat schleppt ihr denn alles mit zum Strand, ihr Ferkels :q ?

Ich habe lediglich meine Rutentasche, einen BW-Rucksack, nen Klappstuhl und nen Eimer, wo ich nen kleinen Koffer für Klüngelkram reinstelle und den ich gleichzeitig als Fischtransportmittel nutze.

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Booh eyyy, ich bin doch immer wieder erstaunt.
> Wozu braucht man beim Brandungsangeln denn so'ne Kiepe bzw. riesen Kiste ;+ ? Wat schleppt ihr denn alles mit zum Strand, ihr Ferkels :q ?


 *Brandungsprofis *  brauchen sie halt... 

In die Box passt mein Angelkasten (ne Baumarktwerkzeugkiste) perfekt rein, oben drauf Getränke, Essen, Rollen, Handtuch etc.! Das alles schleppe ich bisher immer in meinem doch sehr kleinen Rutenfutteral mit an Strand, aber auf die Dauer ist das net so toll... Sand kommt in die Rollen, und die Reißverschlüsse sind ewig gespannt was irgendwann zwangsläufig dazu führt das dieser kaputt geht, bzw. nicht mehr ordentlich schließt.

Wenn Du mal auf ner Brücke angelst (ohne Bänke) kannste die Box auch als Sitzplatz nutzen wenn Du keinen extra Stuhl mit dabei hast, wenn es regnet stellste Deinen Schirm am Geländer auf und hockst Dich auf der Box untern Schirm, perfekter gehts einfach nicht !!!


----------



## sunny (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *Brandungsprofis *  brauchen sie halt...



Jau, da kann ich natürlich nicht gegen anstinken. :q 

Ich komme wahrscheinlich ganz gut ohne große Kiste klar, weil ich noch nicht soviel "Gelumpe" habe. 

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*

Sicher können Nord-Italiener da nicht gegen anstinkern #6 

Meld Dich mal wenn Du wieder hier oben im Norden bist, und verbuddel nicht wieder Dein Handy in den weiten Tiefen Deines Kofferraumes. Wenn Du ne große Kiste hast (da passt ein Handy auch prima rein) dann passiert sowas auch nicht #y |znaika: :q


----------



## sunny (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Meld Dich mal wenn Du wieder hier oben im Norden bist, und verbuddel nicht wieder Dein Handy in den weiten Tiefen Deines Kofferraumes.



Streu man noch Salz in die Wunde  :c   . Melde mich auf jeden Fall, wenn ich wieder hochgurke. 

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brandungskiepe-woher???*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Streu man noch Salz in die Wunde :c


 Ich ??? Niemals.... |rotwerden


----------

